# Moving up to mods



## RyanC (29/6/20)

Hi all

Ive been vaping for about 5 years now, from a 40 a day stuyvie blue habit, always with twisp type pen devices. I currently have a cirrus and Tyko. 
I mix my own juice, a 50/50 mix to about 3mg nic. I'm primarily a mouth to lung vaper, but do straight to lung when the battery is low.

Now with her supreme numptiness, NDZ scheming up new ways of making life difficult, all of my pen type devices are fading fast, and I'm not sure if they will last the week. The devices are fine, but the usb charging ports are going, so have to bend the wire just so to make it charge. its a tad stressful.

I know nothing about mods, but think this will probably be the way to go. 

I'd like to build a system where I can rebuild my coils, and will give a similar hit to the cirrus on a good day. 
Having a proper removable battery would probably be a good thing. 

Ive been looking on a couple of websites, Vape cartel and Vape King, but Im struggling to figure out which bit works with the other.

Is there anywhere I can get a list of stuff, Ie get this mod, this tank, these coils, that wire etc?
I dont need / cant afford the really fancy stuff, but would like to get something that will survive life in a fish farm, and will last a while.

and if you've read this far - thanks!
Ryan

Reactions: Like 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (29/6/20)

RyanC said:


> Hi all
> 
> Ive been vaping for about 5 years now, from a 40 a day stuyvie blue habit, always with twisp type pen devices. I currently have a cirrus and Tyko.
> I mix my own juice, a 50/50 mix to about 3mg nic. I'm primarily a mouth to lung vaper, but do straight to lung when the battery is low.
> ...


Hi Ryan
Pen style devices are popular and have been for the reason that they are portable and easy to use. That being said, moving to a removable battery mod and a rebuildable atomizer offers a whole new world of possibilities, but comes with a number of things to consider.
Some people are lucky enough to find their perfect atomizer on day one (my wife is an example), while others (like me) take some time to find that happy match. If you fall into the latter, you may be in for quite a bit of spending, as you will be buying/selling tanks as the search continues. 
Next up is the added cost of the batteries and the need for an external charger, cotton, coils/wire and some building tools.
If we haven't lost you yet, I am happy, because I am a big fan of rebuildables and will recommend them to anyone willing to try and willing to take on all that comes with it. 
If you are predominantly an MTL vaper, you should be fine with a single battery setup and a decent MTL tank. I would suggest having a look around the classified section on the forum to save you some bucks first up. If you can find something like a little Pico and an Ammit MTL, you are in business. You can even look for and add a nice single coild DL tank for those days when you feel a little more cloudy.
If saving some money is not really a big issue, something like the Vaporesso Swag 2 (or even the bigger brother Gen) would be a great buy. They are not excessively expensive, have great chips and are comfortable, good looking mods. If you can find one, or are willing to wait, the new VandyVape Berserker looks like a winner (MTL atomizer), or even something like the Wotofo Cog seems to be getting good reviews. I would suggest looking for something that has a simple deck to build on and that is easy to wick up.
I think there are very few "bad" mods out there, so it will be much more about finding something that looks good to you and that feels good in your hand. With MTL vaping it requires very little from a mod, so most "middle-of-the-road" mods will offer exactly the same experience as a R3500 200 watt Odin mod.
The one thing I am 100% sure of, is that you are likely to get slightly different advice from everyone replying to this thread, so remember that you are the person who will be using the device. Look at what everyone says, but in the end you need to like what you pay money for.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CJB85 (29/6/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-goods.t67022/ - Cog MTL RTA
This is a great deal if still available, btw.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/6/20)

RyanC said:


> Hi all
> 
> Ive been vaping for about 5 years now, from a 40 a day stuyvie blue habit, always with twisp type pen devices. I currently have a cirrus and Tyko.
> I mix my own juice, a 50/50 mix to about 3mg nic. I'm primarily a mouth to lung vaper, but do straight to lung when the battery is low.
> ...



I have to agree with @CJB85 here, you are going to get a lot of different views and options, and none of them will be wrong, but not all of them will be right for you at this stage, including my observations.

So looking at your current setups, you do MTL mostly with some DL(STL as you put it) as both those devices are capable of both as per the site. Biggest determinator is where does your airflow control sit while using them, more open, or more closed for a tighter draw? 

If you can live with a bit more airflow, the Vaporesso Swag 2 or bigger Gen will be great options to start with, as would most starter kits which are generally more geared to DL ( direct lung) style vaping, with biggish clouds. If you go this starter kit route you will have a tank that uses commercial coils and give a great vape until you find your perfect MTL RTA, and help while you may battle a bit with coiling and wicking in the beginning to ensure you can keep on vaping. There are a couple of good ones out there, maybe @JurgensSt or @Grand Guru can share some masterful insights. I can think of the the Wasp MTL, Ammitt MTL, don’t know the COG yet as proposed above, but there are a good selection available.

Biggest thing is to get something that will keep you going for the interim, with limited choice and supply to keep you vaping, and then start from that foundation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt (29/6/20)

Mtl tank with adjustable airflow to look at is the Hellvape MD or if you want some tighther maybe look at the BSRK v1. 5

Mod wise I will recommend the Swag 2.

Wire to get is the Vandy Vape Superfine mtl wire. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (29/6/20)

Some great advice above for sure. I picked up on the MTL vs DTL. I went through a similar transition. If they were still available I would have recommended the Twisp Vega tank as it served me well doing both mtl and dtl . The closest I can find to that would be a Smok big baby beast with the RBA. You would then have best of both worlds. Pre built coils and a rebuild-able deck to learn on. Combine that with a tough Puma and I think that would be tough enough to live on the fish farm. Good value for money.

Vaperite have both the dual and single Puma in stock
https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/smok-tfv8-big-baby-beast-tank/
https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vapor-storm-puma-baby-80w/
https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vapor-storm-puma-200w/

It took me a while to get fancy coils right, but I had and still do get very good results from plain round Kanthal wire

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (29/6/20)

This might be a bit of a long reply but if you like pen, chances are you will like pen mods hehhe. I personally hate box mods I just won't hold one. I have a double battery mod but it's not a box haha. I would suggest to you to get a mechman 80w pen style mod (in my hand while I'm writing this) the teslacigs 86w pen style mod is also excellent. These have all the benefits of the big boys with all the fancy temperature controls variable wattage etc. You're used to a twisp so you don't at the moment vape very high wattage, so a battery should last you a day. I vape on 50w and have to change my battery only once in the mechman. As for atomizer, this is deeply a personal choice as people say, but might I suggest a vapefly mesh rdta. (my favourite is a brunhilde but that's another story) the reason I suggest it is because you can choose either mesh single or dual coil build and it's an rdta so you can have the choice of dripping or tank. Also a choice of dtl or mtl. It's really the all in one atomizer, and because of that you can then discover your build style. And from there buy a more fancy one in the style you find you like. They are going for a song at vape king at the moment. A mechman coupled with a vapefly will cost you far less than a twisp you have every option and every feature available to you with that out together, and from there you can go bigger and better once you know what you like  good luck!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (29/6/20)

Ps the airflow on that atty is entirely up to you as tight or loose as you like

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/6/20)

I think that @JurgensSt made reasonable and not too pricey recommendations there. In the same price range I can recommend the Vapefly Galaxies RDTA which is as awesome and the Siren 2, 22 mm RTA. All of these have a fairly easy to build deck and provide a full range of MTL experience.
For the mods, I would go for the cheapest regulated single 18650 mod I can find to start with. The Swag 2 is obviously nice but there is a plethora of mods out there you can get in an excellent condition for a cheaper price like the puma baby 80 etc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RyanC (29/6/20)

Thanks guys, some brilliant info here, 
What do you think of the aegis solo? 
The puma baby looks like a good starting place, down the rabbit hole, and its a good price too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (29/6/20)

The Solo’s diamond shaped fire button gets stuck from time to time in a firing position. I would avoid it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (29/6/20)

Vandyvape berserker ,Dvarw 16(clone or original)
Good options for MTL. As for mods, you got good advice

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (30/6/20)

From the above I support the Aegis Solo (any Aegis actually) and Dvarw proposal. Whatever you do, stay away from Smok, unless you want to buy again. 

You will need:
External battery charger,
Two cells,
Coil wire,
Cotton,
Coil mandrels,
Scissors,
Cutting pliers.

The last three can be replaced with a rebuilding kit, some good cheap ones around.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/6/20)

Raindance said:


> The last three can be replaced with a rebuilding kit, some good cheap ones around.



Or the "mandrel" can be replaced with the correct size drill bit (eg 3mm) and the pliers with nail clippers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (30/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Or the "mandrel" can be replaced with the correct size drill bit (eg 3mm) and the pliers with nail clippers.


Hehe I also use nail clippers. And I have no idea what a mandrel is so I doubt it's required

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (30/6/20)

RyanC said:


> Thanks guys, some brilliant info here,
> What do you think of the aegis solo?
> The puma baby looks like a good starting place, down the rabbit hole, and its a good price too.



The only issues I've found on google regarding the Puma Baby is "erratic ohms" which occasionally was solved by tightening the 510 internals.
It would be my starting point even though its considered a cheap chinese mod.

Over the last 4 years I've gone through 6 mods and at a R1000 average a pop, it gets discouraging dealing with the chinese cheapies.
Ijoy Solo mini= paint cracks after 1 month, replaced fire button ( micro tact switch) 3 times.
Smok Alien = paint flaking after 1 month
P4U IPV6 = batt door would pop open, overpowered batt contact springs popped the top and bottom halves apart, stripping the screws.
Dovpo Topside 80w = topcap and plastic body cracking.

Pulse 80w still working fine, but the sharp edges of the box shape are uncomfortable to hold.
Athena Envy, still working, but after 4 years the internal batt needs replacing and it is limited to 22mm attys due to design.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RyanC (2/7/20)

Ok, so I bought the puma baby and big baby beast tank, used it for a day, and its vanished, Ive stripped the house, had all the staff searching the entire property and poof, gone. all I can think is I dropped it whilst signing for a delivery and the guy picked it up. 

So back to the web to find a replacement and they (and most of the suggestions her) are sold out on every site that will deliver hardware. 

So Ive ordered the geek solo kit, and will look for other tanks once her numptieness NDZ allows shops to open again, I'm hoping the fire button doesn't stick, and this thing will get me through the next couple of weeks.

I couldn't believe how loud these things are, My wife started making aeroplane noises when ever I picked it up, and I went through a shed load of juice. I had it on 40 watts, was that too much? gave a nice hit though!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NecroticAngel (2/7/20)

Lol mine aren't loud  check down the sides of the couch and also check out vape king, who aren't on that list of open vendors, they are open and IMO best supplier ever

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (2/7/20)

Ps: bathroom. Mines always in the bathroom... It's a long story why as I don't vape inside

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (3/7/20)

I'll chime in on the Swag 2 recommendations here as well. I'm hugely impressed with Vaporesso's overall quality control and user friendliness, and the coils are among the easiest to find. Tank reliability is tremendous and I've yet to have a leak on any of them.

Getting a range of coils will give you a good idea of what type of vaping you prefer - MTL or DTL - and the kit comes with 2. A bit of care on how you set up, but generally high-ohm coils are at low wattage, say below 20, and sub-ohm coils can go quite a bit higher. If I remember rightly the sub-ohm coil included with the kit is mesh, which adds another dimension. Buy spare coils as well, they're in pretty short supply at the moment.

It's a loose draw, but the airflow can be closed down a long way and substituting a narrow drip tip gives a reasonable MTL approximation.

Once you know which way you want to go you can research all of the different options out there and get into rebuildables and dripping and, and, and... the rabbit hole beckons.

Have fun!

Edit: don't forget to buy a battery (even better, two and a charger). They're never included with mods.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

